
Show HN: Geek Typer - Code like in the movies - brandonlipman
http://geektyper.com/
======
faycalz
Very funny. few ideas to enrich the experience : \- add more interaction (for
example fake access granted to the system, navigation in top secret files...)
\- to make it even more realistic, and make fun of friends or family, the user
would type information to be used to fill the fake forms and windows - the
same way peteranswers does)

------
drglitch
Not a bad homage to [http://hackertyper.net/](http://hackertyper.net/) (back
from 2011) :) How about seeing some FBI/CIA/NSA/WhateverSA themes?

~~~
duiker101
Of all the clones/derivates/homages I have seen of hackertyper(of which I am
the creator) this one is my favourite.

------
alexvoda
I love it. I wasn't expecting it and as soon as I noticed what was happening I
started laughing. Kudos.

------
fhkvbrhtj
Hebtyelpooııdnevecvvdavceıoeşt blhxnhrgnkddcbmömööööm

